# SX mini Q-class Maintenance



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Hello fellow vapers

First of all i hope this is the correct place for the thread. As you can see from the title i am busy with some long over due maintenance of my regulated mod the SXmini Q-class. 

I need help with the disassembly of this mod as the screws seem to be stuck(just very tight) to the mod. If you are wondering if i have tried myself, Yes i have, Still stuck. The internals are attached to the body with 3 x T6 TORX screws and i could, but only remove 1 of the 3 that is holding the whole assembly together. 

Help needed starts here:
Is their any person here that can either help me loosen the other 2 screws(picture attached) as i have bent(picture attached) my T6 Torx screwdriver already.

I will once the mod is disassembled clean the board, the body and then reassemble the whole lot myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (16/10/17)

If I may ask, why are you doing maintenance on your mod?
I have never heard of any required maintenance on mods unless you got eLiquid onto the PCB of the mod...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

Four years in engineering school (actually a few more, but we don't talk about that) tought me all problems can be solved with Duckt tape or Q20. I think the solution here would be Q20. If that does not work, try Duckt tape...

Hope this helps. Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> If I may ask, why are you doing maintenance on your mod?
> I have never heard of any required maintenance on mods unless you got eLiquid onto the PCB of the mod...



For that exact same reason. I want to make sure i dont have juice on the board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Four years in engineering school (actually a few more, but we don't talk about that) tought me all problems can be solved with Duckt tape or Q20. I think the solution here would be Q20. If that does not work, try Duckt tape...
> 
> Hope this helps. Regards



Okay I am gonna plead dumb here. The Q20 i get. But the duck tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/10/17)

I believe they made it like that so that someone can't take it apart.

I have seen DJLSB also struggled to take it apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I believe they made it like that so that someone can't take it apart.
> 
> I have seen DJLSB also struggled to take it apart.



Not what i would like but let me test the Q20 theory and see. I will you guys posted, as this is actually part of a mod project with the SX mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> For that exact same reason. I want to make sure i dont have juice on the board.


If taking it apart seems a bit difficult,and perhaps you risk damaging the mod by doing so, rather don’t if the mod is working fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Okay I am gonna plead dumb here. The Q20 i get. But the duck tape.


My friends joke with me saying that all I know is:
If it moves but should not - use duckt tape. If it should move but does not - use Q20. 
Its what my daughters calls a 'daddy' joke...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AlphaDog (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Not what i would like but let me test the Q20 theory and see. I will you guys posted, as this is actually part of a mod project with the SX mini


LOL, i really hope you are joking about the Q20. Do not spray Q20 into a high load electrical device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> LOL, i really hope you are joking about the Q20. Do not spray Q20 into a high load electrical device.


Not spray! Spray on a screwdriver shaft and let it drip into the fastener hole. Or first cover all openings with duckt tape... Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Raindance said:


> My friends joke with me saying that all I know is:
> If it moves but should not - use duckt tape. If it should move but does not - use Q20.
> Its what my daughters calls a 'daddy' joke...



And that is why i am not an engineer. As a Safety Manager i would shoot you when i get duck tape holding something in place that should not be help in place.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And that is why i am not an engineer. As a Safety Manager i would shoot you when i get duck tape holding something in place that should not be help in place.


I personally also never go on a date without a full roll of tape and a fresh can of Q20. Comes in handy quite often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I personally also never go on a date without a full roll of tape and a fresh can of Q20. Comes in handy quite often.



That sounds heavy dangerous and very unsafe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Okay so i dripped some Q20 onto the bolts. If it does not loosen in the morning then i will put the one back and let it be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> First of all i hope this is the correct place for the thread. As you can see from the title i am busy with some long over due maintenance of my regulated mod the SXmini Q-class.
> 
> ...


I just re watched Daniels review at DSL labs site(he's one of the best IMO) and he usually takes mods apart. However he stated he tried to disassemble the Q but couldn't cause he said SX mini glues the screws on many of their mods .If he can't I wouldn't even try,he advised against this.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (18/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I personally also never go on a date without a full roll of tape and a fresh can of Q20. Comes in handy quite often.


Hahahaha! Well I hope you're at least buying her dinner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (18/10/17)

@antonherbst any feedback?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Raindance said:


> @antonherbst any feedback?



I tried last night and still to no avail. They must use something like lock tight on the grub-screws. So i have decided to let it be and not open the mod. I dont want to break the screwdriver or screws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I tried last night and still to no avail. They must use something like lock tight on the grub-screws. So i have decided to let it be and not open the mod. I dont want to break the screwdriver or screws.



If you get the urge to try again, warm the screws up with a soldering iron before attempting to loosen again, breaks most of the loc-tites you get

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If you get the urge to try again, warm the screws up with a soldering iron before attempting to loosen again, breaks most of the loc-tites you get



Thanks for the info, will use this on other threads but not my mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (18/10/17)

If it is glued in the heat on the screw will work a treat but for most thread lock glues strong acetone will break down the bond and you can then remove the screw

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/17)

BansheeZA said:


> If it is glued in the heat on the screw will work a treat but for most thread lock glues strong acetone will break down the bond and you can then remove the screw


 Only problem is that it will chow the surrounding plastic as well.... I may of learnt this the hard way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Only problem is that it will chow the surrounding plastic as well.... I may of learnt this the hard way



I would recon so but not if the iron is just warm enough to break the loctit it would not.


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would recon so but not if the iron is just warm enough to break the loctit it would not.


Be careful buddy. Don't mess up your nice toys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would recon so but not if the iron is just warm enough to break the loctit it would not.



Was referring to the acetone.... that stuff takes no prisoners


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

TheV said:


> Be careful buddy. Don't mess up your nice toys!



Dont stress it buddy. I have decided to not do it at all. Will just do the “other” work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Dont stress it buddy. I have decided to not do it at all. Will just do the “other” work.


Awesome. Looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------

